# Bettas and Tetras



## Spgrooms (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi there, basically I was wondering how well Bettas got along with neon Tetras, I think I've had them together before but I wasn't able to keep the neon tetras that well(no water heater and overstocked, my own bad keeping) now that I have a larger aquarium I am looking into getting some more neon tetras and was wondering if the betta would mind them much?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

From what I hear, the tetras like to nip at the fins of the betta fish. The bettas obviously don't like it.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've never seen much nipping from neon tetra's, betta's may be slow, so may attract it more than other fish.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

my betta is fine with 6 neons and 2 balloon mollies in a 10gallon


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 4, 2009)

I think the betta fish will nip of the fins of the neons, even kill them. Bettas can be kept with gouramis, better with dwarf gouramis.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my bettas have all sorts of other fish with them. Depends pretty much on individual fish ,how used to each other they are.
if they grow up together there is always less problem. Add new fish to an established tank and the higherarchy has to be reestablished again.


----------

